# YFZ Catch Can Mod Pic's



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Heres the inspection plate with 3/8" barb fitting (1/4" pipe thread), I drilled a hole then tapped it, screwed the fitting in and put some J B weld on it just for safe measure
















And several with it place and ready to go, installing it is pretty much self explanatory





















































I also redid the snorkel to go under the frame loop while I was at it and changed belt, put a pink primary in to give it a try



















Now im back to getting the jetting right again!!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

let me know how much it affects your jetting.... I've been thinking of changing mine but I dont want to have to fool w/ the jetting.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

im guessin u went to the front cylinder? ill prolly be doin this mod pretty soon on mine.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I put mine on the front cylinder, works great. The only thing I did different was put the vent for the catch can back to the airbox. No more smoking on those long wheelies, even with the oil level at the H mark on the dipstick.  I think everyone should do this mod. Too many brutes having rod bearing problems. I would say its from oil starvation, from running oil level to low.

Nice pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Prolly will be the next thing I do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kawa650 said:


> Heres the inspection plate with 3/8" barb fitting (1/4" pipe thread), I drilled a hole then tapped it, screwed the fitting in and put some J B weld on it just for safe measure
> 
> 
> And several with it place and ready to go, installing it is pretty much self explanatory
> ...


where'd you get that cool little filter?
Nice job, btw.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank yall
It is to the front cylinder, also
I got that little UNI filter from denniskirk.com, ordered a few things from them and saw that and got it too, ive had it since i moved the crank case vent to the pod
It took me awhile to find a good area to put the catch can. That was the best spot I could find and works great there, so far!

And as far as jetting with the snorkel goes its running lean on the bottom end about 1/8 to 1/4 throttle, got to figure that out but wide open seems to be fine, ill have to do some plug checks to be sure, just havent had a chance to really mess with but i might be going riding this weekend, well Saturday, so I need to get on it!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's another mounting location


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That's not a BF. Is it? The t-stat and rad are not in the same place.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, hard to tell what it is by that picture but i know its no brute, maybe a Prairie, V-Force


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's no brute. 
i think there's room to place it here


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this pic of the catch-can all by itself. For people wondering just what it looks like (i know there are pics above)










Yamaha Part # 5TG-15370-00-00


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i just got my can in yesterday, should be doin the mod this weekend. hopefully get some pics of it and the other lil things imma do


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

ok i have to add this to the list of mods now. I seen this on HL last night. I think flynt

as talking about looping the vent hose like the pick on the green bike. I grabed the part # off HL here it is 5TG-15370-00-00 I guess someone put the wrong one on there and this is the right one. where r u guys getting the barb fitting??


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah the wrong number got posted and i ordered off that wrong number, so i posted the correct number when i realized what happened.

and u can get the fittin at any hardware store or even like autozone


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

I just orderd both the catch can and kxf boot 4 my snork install from babbits $43 shipped I just hope I get it by next friday so i can finish everything before I take it to hmf to get dyno tuned on the 23rd. now I have to find a little filter for the line in the pod. what size line is that?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

why run it to the pod...just run it back into the airbox. but if u must, the filters u can get at a autoparts store.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

shoot I dont know cuz everyone else is doing it lol. I thought that was part of the mod. what about water?? I thought I have to run the fuel and the oil line up in the pod


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well the oil is tied into the airbox oringinally. and if u get water in ur airbox, more than likely u woulda got it in ur pod as well. i just dont like vent lines in the pod really, but thats my personal preference


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

well iam going to have to see witch way is eazyr does anyone know the size of the hose they use 4 the catch can? So bump 530 where did u put ur fuel line vent? and do u think were there monting the catchcan next to the shifter is how ur going to do it?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i havent moved my gas tank vent line yet, and i dont have a carb vent line cause mines FI. and im not sure on the mountin spot yet. ill take pics when i do it


----------

